# Power Query rounding



## Weazel (May 22, 2017)

In excel, when I have to round time to the nearest 30 minutes I can use =FLOOR([@Time],1/48), pretty straight forward.

I haven't been able to sort out the correct power query function though and I'm currently having to take care of it in the table.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated

*Unknown*
QRST1TimeDOWMonthInterval28:17:00 AMWedFebruary8:0038:37:00 AMWedFebruary8:3049:07:00 AMWedFebruary9:0059:34:00 AMWedFebruary9:3069:56:00 AMWedFebruary9:30710:27:00 AMWedFebruary10:00

<tbody>

</tbody>*Sheet2*​

*Worksheet Formulas*
CellFormulaT2=FLOOR([@Time],1/48)

<tbody>

</tbody>

<tbody>

</tbody>


----------



## MarcelBeug (May 22, 2017)

You can add a custom column with formula:


```
= Time.From(Number.IntegerDivide(48*Number.From([Time]),1)/48)
```


----------



## Weazel (May 22, 2017)

Thanks Marcel, its working great, I appreciate it


----------

